# Enemigo acecha nuestras placas electronicas [SALA DE CHARLA]



## alexus (Ago 12, 2009)

Buenas noches.

A mas de uno de nosotros alguna ves se nos presento. Ya sea en un proyecto de construccion propia, por ende "artesanal", o al abrir un equipo electronico comercial e inspeccionar su PCI, y verlo.

A mas de uno nos ha "asustado" verlo, ya sea por no saber que es, y porque esta ahi, o por no saber como desacernos de el y evitar que vuelva a aparecer.

Mas de uno de los foreros lo conoce, ha luchado contra el el, y quizas, lo erradico.

Amigos, les hablo de nuestro enemigo, si, el que acecha nuestras placas de circuito impreso, o se ha apoderado de una de ellas en algun equipo que nos ha tocado reparar, el OXIDO.

Como lo mencione en el titulo, pretendo que este post sea "una sala de charla" sobre este asunto, ya sea aportando "soluciones" a este problema, experiencias, etc.

Como en aquel lejano dia en el que una bateria de ion de litio llevo a nuestro querido Andres Cuenca a crear esta maravillosa comunidad, 
hoy, la placa de circuito impreso de un equipo de radiocomunicaciones me llevò a crear este tema.

desde ya muchas gracias.

atte. alexus.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 12, 2009)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> Buenas noches.
> 
> A mas de uno de nosotros algunas ves se nos presento. Ya sea en un proyecto de construccion propia, por ende "artesanal", o al abrir un equipo electronico comercial y encontrarnos con el.
> 
> ...



pense hasta aca que te referirias a las cucarachas  



oxido ?

para TUS placas , que quedaran en TU casa , evita la humedad y anda a acuchillar un arbol de la plaza para sacarle resina.

en lo demas QUE VIVA EL OXIDO , sulfataciones y demas cosas que nos dan trabajo !


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 12, 2009)

mmm, si tu problema es el oxido en tus placas de circuito impreso, mandalas a enmicar y listo.

Jajaja, Acuchillar un arbol para sacarle resina, eso si que es raro. Mejor consigue barniz de transformador y obtienes el mismo resultado.


----------



## alexus (Ago 12, 2009)

wow que rapidez! jeje 

me suena a horno a microondas!

si, "oxido", desde mi bruto punto de vista. 

lo estoy viendo en este preciso instante, ahi esta, en varios puntos de soldadura...

para mis placas, eso no es problema, utilizo resina + alcohol, como se ha hablado en el foro, el tema son "las placas que me vienen", se que nos da trabajo,etc, etc.

pero me preocupa. todo empezo al abrir como mencione anteriormente, un equipo de radiocomunicaciones (radioaficion) marca COBRA, y verlo ahi, en varios puntos.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 12, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> mmm, si tu problema es el oxido en tus placas de circuito impreso, mandalas a enmicar y listo.
> 
> Jajaja, Acuchillar un arbol para sacarle resina, eso si que es raro. Mejor consigue barniz de transformador y obtienes el mismo resultado.



nooooopi !

ojito con eso:
el barniz aisla ok y protege pero si luego quieres retocar una soldadura o cambiar algo...........malo malo eres...........no se barniza a quien se quiere...........


----------



## alexus (Ago 12, 2009)

tonto tonto tonto eres por proteger con lo que no debes.

el tema es: como lo saco de ahi!


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 12, 2009)

Obviamente el barniz es para circuitos de por vida... Que nada mas van a estar echando bola por ahí en un lugar donde no se va a mover ni descomponer.


Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 13, 2009)

Esto protege del óxido y facilita futuras soldaduras

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about17140.html


----------



## alexus (Ago 13, 2009)

claro, el flux y demas PROTEGEN, por ende PREVIENEN.

mi duda, y razon por la cual cree este tema es COMO ERRADICARLO? 

es decir, tenemos que reparar un equipo que tiene algo de oxido en algun punto, COMO LO SACAMOS?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 13, 2009)

Si tienen mucho óxido o "jugo" de los electrolíticos , que es mucho más destructivo, les desmonto los transformadores (si los tiene) y las lavo con cuidado con agua caliente (no hirviendo); y luego varios días de secado calefaccionado.

Y recién después comienzo la reparación , las pinto con flux al final de todo.

Saludos!


----------



## sornyacolores (Ago 13, 2009)

oxido....
eso me huele a trabajo


----------



## fernandob (Ago 13, 2009)

ah.........ahi te comprendo un poco mas.
tu tema es sulfatacion por pilas y eso, no tanto oxido que se produce en el Fe.


alexus en el tallero o en la mesa siempre debes tener un frasquito con *alcohol fino *del comun de farmacias.
yo uso eso y va ok ya que no deja residuos y limpia.

otra cosa importante ees cuando la patrona tira en el hogar los cepillos de dientes que avise, son muyyy buenos para sacar polvillo y residuos de las placas (lado cobre) .

ojo, las pistas ya devoradas por el acido fueron hay que reconstituirlas.

l[/b]


----------



## mabauti (Ago 13, 2009)

pense que iban a habalr de ratones o de polvo+humedad >_>


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 13, 2009)

mabauti dijo:
			
		

> pense que iban a habalr de ratones o de polvo+humedad >_>


Me paso lo mismo, crei que iban a hablar de las esposas.


----------



## Tomasito (Ago 13, 2009)

Fernando, coincido con vos pero cambio el alcohol fino por alcohol *isopropílico*, limpia muy bien, no deja residuos (si es de alta pureza, ojo con algunos), y no ataca como hace el alcohol fino con algunos componentes.

Los cepillos de dientes hacen maravillas con las placas ya sea que tengan oxido u otras cosas.


Lo malo es cuando se revienta una batería o una pila y se sulfata toda la placa a su alrededor. Ahí hay que limpiar todo muy bien con un cepillo y alcohol y después reconstruir las partes que ya no sirvan (que seguro las hay).
Cuando es oxido de hierro es más o menos lo mismo, pero no causa tantos problemas como las baterias viejas.


Y otra opción es un limpiador ultrasónico, pero la verdad nunca pude conseguir nada concreto. Hice uno para mi antiguo empleo (arreglaba celulares) pero no sé por qué no funcionaba para nada (saqué el circuito de la Saber Electrónica, lo publicaron muchas veces y en la web está). Oscilaba y todo (medí con el osciloscopio), y tenia buena potencia (4 tip31c) pero no quería limpiar el pobre  Y eso que probé como 2000 frecuencias distintas 




Saludos.



PD: Sé que funcionan bien los limpiadores ultrasónicos, pero se ve que hay que jugar mucho con las potencias, transductores, frecuencias y solventes para tener un resultado bueno.


EDIT:


			
				Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> mabauti dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jaja, yo hace mucho tiempo ya que tengo que tener mi habitación cerrada con llave por más o menos eso   
Por suerte con mi novia no tengo drama en ese sentido, sabe que estoy loco, que soy ciruja y que me encanta armar cosas y me acepta así


----------



## alexus (Ago 13, 2009)

jajajaja se me fue un poco la mano con la presentacion?

jaja asi que las  esposas, ratones y cucarachas acechan pcb´s tambien? jejeje

se que una imagen vale mas que mil palabras, asi qeu mañana adjunto una foto.

asi que ustedes recomiendan, cepillar con alcohol y luego dar mano de flux?


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 13, 2009)

tambien crei que eran las cucarachas

drix, las lavadoras ultrasonicas trabajan con un transductor piesoelectrico (grandote) pero usan la frecuencia alta (arriba de 30KHzregularmente) pero modulada a 30hz casi siempre, y tu potencia iba bien, como dices funciona de perlas al quitar sulfato de celulares y circuitos pequeños


----------



## capitanp (Ago 14, 2009)

oxido?


----------



## agustinzzz (Ago 14, 2009)

capitanp, eso está demostrado que no es cierto.

Lo que realmente quita el óxido es el gas de la gaseosa.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 14, 2009)

Acido carbónico Vs Oxido?.

Acaso la CocaCola no acabaría comiendose lo que queda de nuestra placa?


----------



## alexus (Ago 14, 2009)

COLA LOCA antioxido?

no la tenia esa!

como ven, ESE OXIDO, se va desplazando por la superficie hasta COMERLA toda, el que tengo en la placa es como "GANULADO" medio fino. 

tengo qeu subir foto.


----------



## NTM (Ago 14, 2009)

esas foto es como diarrea de un carrete fuerte por al noche 

y luego con un pañito lo saco...
jeje


----------



## fernandob (Ago 14, 2009)

la duda acerca de la coca creo que se evacua facilmente .............no ?


----------



## alexus (Ago 14, 2009)

creo que no fer....


----------



## fernandob (Ago 14, 2009)

por que no ?
necesitas coca cola (facil de conseguir.....no te la tomes toda   )

y algo oxidado .

y a probar.......

es facil., por que decis que no ?


----------



## Tomasito (Ago 15, 2009)

Yo lo de la coca lo había visto en una Mecánica Popular de la década del 40 o principios de los 50's como mucho, asique fijensé si no será viejo el método  (Obviamente no usaban esa marca, pero si gaseosa de cola).
Igual con un pcb ni probaría



Otra buena para limpiar PCBs es el thinner o el solvente con un cepillito, hace maravillas. Lo he usado infinidad de veces.
Aparte el thinner creo que sale mucho más barato que el Alcohol Isopropílico de alta pureza.



Otra opción si van a hacer varias placas, es mandar a hacer un shablón para serigrafía con el dibujo, y hacerle máscara antisoldante, pero ya es cuando hacen cosas para una tirada de varias placas y de un precio moderado. (acá shablón + sencibilizada con calidad aceptable está como 15 dolares).
Aunque alguien me había dicho de unos "lápices" o "marcadores" que venian de una especie de máscara antisoldante para uso hobbista, aunque nunca ví.


----------



## alexus (Ago 15, 2009)

claro.

fer, dije que creia que la duda no habia quedado evacuada.

A VER, ACASO NO LEEN? si bien, tratamos el tema del oxido en pcb´s en general, el centro del tema, o el meoyo del asunto, es COMO ERRADICARLO DESPUES DE QUE ESTE SE INSTALO EN LA PLACA?


----------



## fernandob (Ago 15, 2009)

ah.no te sulfates che o te tiramos con coca cola !   

si el oxido o mas bien el acido de las baterias se instalo se puede erradicar como dijeron con alcohol , pero el daño provicado ya fue.,
y luego de reconstituir se pone una capita de el flux que en otro post explican como hacerlo.

no hay mas que hacer al asunto .

saludos


----------



## alexus (Ago 15, 2009)

jejejeje me estan haciendo corroer!

no es acido de baterias!

es un equipo de radio, por lo tanto la fuente va afuera! jeje

supongo que es humedad que le entro!

jejeje


----------



## fernandob (Ago 15, 2009)

mira vos, entonces una oxidacion de las pistas superficial, yo buscaria un cepillo muy suave de metal, pero muy suave, tipo virulana, esa esponja de metal muy fina que se vende en lso almacenes , la que se usa luego de hacer una placa impresa para sacar restos de la pintura protectora.

luego alcohol y cepillo o pincel para remover restos de la virulana.

y listo.

y donde se oxido el gabinete ahi va pintura antioxido.

saludos


----------



## electrodan (Ago 15, 2009)

Es posible que algunas pistas se desprendan debido al óxido?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 16, 2009)

agustinzzz dijo:
			
		

> capitanp, eso está demostrado que no es cierto.
> 
> Lo que realmente quita el óxido es el gas de la gaseosa.


 

Para DEMOSTRAR habría que estudiar un poquitito de química , che ! No se puede aseverar así por que si nomás inpunemente , sin tener el conocimiento necesario.  Agarre los libros que no muerden   .

Lo que quita el oxido es el ácido fosfórico de la Coca~Cola.

Hace una reacción química que convierte al óxido de hierro en fosfato férrico. 

El fosfato además es banquecino y en parte proteje de futura oxidación y se llama fosfatizado.


El CO2 o Dióxido de carbono o Anhidrido Carbónico (gas de las gaseosas) no produce ninguna reacción química conocida con el óxido de hierro.


Saludos y vivan los nidos de cucarachas    .


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Ago 16, 2009)

Para el oxido de los chasis, pintura anticorrosiva y para proteger los PCB del oxido, brea vizcaya con thinner o laca transparente.

Saludos


----------



## alexus (Ago 16, 2009)

ahi va.

jeje voy a retirar ese oxido, acabo de ver que se deposito en puntos de soldadura, de estaño.

y hayuqe ver si tengo qeu reconstruir alguna linea de pista.


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 17, 2009)

oscar monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> o laca transparente.


El que usan las mujeres para pintarse las uñas un poco diluido me da buenos resultados


----------

